# The environmental impact of listening to music



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From the BBC: "The plastic and packaging that comes with CDs and vinyl makes them seem worse for the environment, but the popularity of music streaming services may be polluting in other ways."

An interesting subject but on reading the article my BS-meter pegged. A collection of half-truths, downright errors, and faulty analyses.

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190207-why-streaming-music-may-be-bad-for-climate-change


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

When CD's first came out they came in rather long boxes that were used to place them in the record store racks. I think they also were trying to preserve, to some extent, the artwork that vinyls had. There were complaints about the waste of that so they discontinued them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I always thought that kind of packaging was an a anti-theft effort. CD jewel cases are quite small and easy to conceal compared with LPs, and at the time they cost $15 each...

I recall seeing those larger packages slit open as if by a knife, the jewel cases removed, and the empty packages replaced in their bins.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sure your right. I never thought of that. I remember the boxes didn't seem to last long.


----------

